# Soap calculator app



## Luv2Soap (Mar 24, 2016)

Hey guys! My husband's taking a class at the college to learn how to create apps for both Apple and android phones. His final project is creating a soap calculator app. So, I thought that I'd ask you guys for your help.

What information would you like to see in a calculator app? I think we're already going to put something in there to resize recipes because that was a big one for me. Anything else that you guys think we should include?


----------



## RobertBarnett (Mar 24, 2016)

The one feature I would like to see is a clean, attractive, modern interface.

Btw for a good soap calculator app for my iPhone/iPad I would pay $10 to $20 for it. Think www.Soapee.com with a better interface and better printing format.

Robert
Please let us know when a beta is available. I think a lot of us here would be happy to help test it. I know I would.

Robert


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 25, 2016)

I think it would be interesting to combine a mold volume calculator with the soap calc.

I would also like to customize the print out.  Soapee is great, but it always goes onto 2 pages.  If I could elect to not print the property values (hardness, cleansing, etc.) that would be great.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 25, 2016)

Features I would like:
Save recipes with names
Be able to edit recipes
Be able to "save as" recipes
Easy resizing
For a phone app, something that lets you check off things as you add them. (This is pretty optional, I think most of us print our recipes and avoid having the phone or tablet near the work area.


----------



## Luv2Soap (Mar 27, 2016)

You guys have some really amazing ideas! I think he's working on a way to not only save recipes, but to also save molds so that your recipe will auto-resize based upon your the mold you pick. He's also trying to incorporate saving your recipe to a .pdf so you can easily print it. I'll let you guys know when there is a beta available - I know we'll definitely need some testers!


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thar be testers galore here!


----------



## Luv2Soap (Apr 14, 2016)

Okay - here's an update. He's still working on this and is working on getting everything to work correctly. Love all the suggestions here and would love to offer it up to a few people to test out once it's done!


----------



## rosyrobyn (Apr 21, 2016)

I would love an auto-resize! As a newbie, sizing my recipes is tricky and it keeps changing based on the water/lye ratio. Would love to be a beta tester as well!


----------



## earlene (May 2, 2016)

Availability for Android, of course.  Not just iPhone.  I know it can get really complex what with all the different devices out there now, but many people have both a phone & a tablet, and I'd love the versatility to use it on either.

Simple instructions (Help tab or maybe just a link to a webpage or instructions)

Keep the 'longevity' factor seen in Soapee, or if you/he prefers it can be called 'lasting' or 'long lasting bar'  or something like that.   I certainly prefer to have that figure in the lye calculator, which until Soapee, I have not seen.  Before Soapee, I had to figure it out by subtracting cleansing from hardness and write it down in my notes because this is an important factor to me.

Ability to send saved recipes to my computer via either my home network, internet, the cloud or bluetooth.  This would also be a very desirable feature.  If there were an option of sending them in a few different formats that would be great too, i.e.; pdf, OXPS, jpeg, word, etc. (something along those lines)

Ability to add multiple notes, updates when editing.

Ability to include a photo or two of the soap after it is cut (or in the mold after pouring).

I agree with all of the above suggestions as well.


----------

